# boxing beads



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

how you do for boxing metal beads, first by hand and two by box. or 3 coat by box ? what the better size 10 or 12 ? 
thx


----------



## Tape It (Dec 12, 2018)

I love the boxes but have never been happy with the results on bead, aside from long bulkheads. First coat with a box is inefficient for two reasons. First, boxes like thin mud which takes to long to dry on a fill coat. I like to hit the bead with a six or eight inch knife and thick mud first coat to avoid shrinkage and drying issues. Second, even the fat boxes empty out to quickly on first coat, which means a lot of trips to the pump. How have you been doing them up till now?


----------

